# Build One Beauty From These 2 Beastly Honda 1132's !



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Neighbor gave me this exciting assignment: take these 2 semi-junky Honda HS1132's and make one good one

The good ,the bad, and the ugly.

the bad. 

one engine with electric start is seized. one the the auger gearboxes is cracked , the better handlebars has one of the handles ( left ) broke off and it is stuck in locked position , and that is what my initial inspection saw.

the good

one engine is good ( have not done compression check yet ) one bucket is not too bad , both sets of augers are not too bad but need straightening and of course servicing , all 4 tracks look pretty good ( so far ) .

the ugly

look at those welded handlebars!!!!!!. actually the bars work perfectly but the owner does not want them. may have to transfer the handle to the other one. still needs more inspection.

the working engine chassis works fine ( limited testing ) . that is the hydrostatic and the right side gearbox. I'll have to swap engines to see how the other chassis works.

one is a 1997-98 and the other is only slightly newer going by serial numbers. I'll have to determine condition of chassis to see which one is better regardless of age.

this should keep me busy for awhile. already have 3 other projects in the works tho.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

love those welds. Is that a common failure point on those machines? Looking forward to see what can be salvaged.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Weld the bucket ends together and have the world's first Honda 2264


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Weld the bucket ends together and have the world's first Honda 2264


 i wonder . just need to find belts that fit across both engines and fab mods for handle controls

easy , huh?


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

In your first picture, the one on the left appears to be in better shape between the two…but it's just a picture… and I suppose that both can be "saved".

Claude.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm amazed at all the hondas you can find in your area. Out of facebook craigslist and all the selling apps I can only find 2 adds for honda snowblowers here a guy selling a 2017 hss928 for 2k and a guy selling an hs80 for $750.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

after spending half the day taking then apart , have determined which chassis to build on. The one with the bad looking bucket is actually much much better. put a new drive belt on it after taking bucket off and it works great. installed grease fitting into right side gearcase and pumped in a bunch a new grease before hand. 

the tracks and pedal is better. the engine started right up after cleaning the carb and putting fresh ethanol case in. the cables are better . overall it's much better.

have to do something with those UGLY UGLY handlebar welds. the owner had also welded some rebar on both sides underneath to strengthen the bars. actually it seems very very SOLID and straight.


what can I do about those cancerous growths? can they put cut down some how and maybe smoothed down???

the other handle bars need a bunch of welding and I was able to unlock handle. the left handle is completely broke off and both ends of the cross bar is cracked off. I have to weld these cracks up all the time , especially on the 1132's and the hard used 828's and 928's. 

if i can make these bars halfway presentable I would like to do that instead of putting new bars on this.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> have to do something with those UGLY UGLY handlebar welds.


I would take an angle grinder and clean up/smooth the welds and then slide on some snug-fitting flexible hose/tubing material to cover them. Or maybe powder coat or plate them?


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> after spending half the day taking then apart , have determined which chassis to build on. The one with the bad looking bucket is actually much much better. put a new drive belt on it after taking bucket off and it works great. installed grease fitting into right side gearcase and pumped in a bunch a new grease before hand.
> 
> the tracks and pedal is better. the engine started right up after cleaning the carb and putting fresh ethanol case in. the cables are better . overall it's much better.
> 
> ...


if anyone can make it right on a honda it's orangputeh!


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

curious to see if the other engine can be freed up


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> I would take an angle grinder and clean up/smooth the welds and then slide on some snug-fitting flexible hose/tubing material to cover them. Or maybe powder coat or plate them?


that is what I was thinking. would you use a grinding wheel or course flap disks to remove all this so i can see what the damage is and start over? 

I am just assuming guy was using too much heat and kept blowing holes in it. he also put rebar on the sides/bottom to shore up the bars. actually it seems very very strong . I put all the weight into the bars and they have no give. 

do want to make it look halfway presentable for this neighbor friend. it's not mine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

arienskids said:


> curious to see if the other engine can be freed up


i've freed up engines before thanks to jack mels advice.

no this one has a blown rod. the crank turns about half turn and then stops. took an old 828 engine apart a couple months ago .....same thing and the rod was broke . the crankcase had very little oil in it. 
same thing on this 1132. crankcase almost dry.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Weld the bucket ends together and have the world's first Honda 2264





orangputeh said:


> i wonder . just need to find belts that fit across both engines and fab mods for handle controls
> 
> easy , huh?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I finished the job.

came out pretty good. even painted the auger housing.
lot's of work but it was fun. good part is the guy decided to buy one of my machines and gave me the old 1132 that I scavaged for parts.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Congrats, I love challenges like these as well i.e. fixing/bringing back to life machines that most people have given up on .


----------

